# ATI-Radeon 1950 Pro AGP macht Probleme



## DJTrancelight (1. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

mein Kumpel hat seit gestern ein Problem mit der oben genannten Grafikkarte. Sobald er ein Spiel startet, egal welches,  zeigt der Bildschirm nur noch eine schwarze Oberfläche und geht auch auf No Input Signal. Windows, Browser etc. funktionieren ohne Probleme. Hab die neuesten Treiber heute installiert auch den neuen Catalyst, doch es brachte nichts. Hab dann mal dxsetup gestartet und auf Direct 3D-Test geklickt und dort ist der selbe Fehler aufgetreten (schwarze Bildschirm - No Input-Signal). Folglich gehe ich davon aus, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, nur die ging ja bis jetzt. 

Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte, bzw. wo man am besten mit der Fehlersuche beginnen sollte?

Er hat einen P4 Prescott 3.4 GHz mit 2 GB RAM (Motherboard ist ein Gigabyte aber kein PCI-E-Board) eine S-ATA1 160 GB Maxtor und seit zwei Monaten eine S-ATA2 Samsung mit 750 GB. Ein DVD-Laufwerk und einen DVD-Brenner. Alles so um die 4 Jahre alt. Die Graka ist 1 Jahr alt.

Meine Vermutung: Grafikkarte oder Netzteil.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.  Danke euch.

VG
DJ Trancelight


----------



## fluessig (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo DJTrancelight,

ich hatte die Grafikkarte selber 2 Jahre lang und fast alle meine Probleme rührten vom Treiber her. Die Omegatreiber liefen bei mir meist deutlich besser - sind allerdings auch älter, aber wenigstens geht damit alles. Es gibt auch noch andere Alternativtreiber, aber ich musste nicht länger probieren, die Omegatreiber haben die meisten Probleme gelöst.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Februar 2009)

Hi fluessig,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich glaub nicht mehr, dass es ein Treiberproblem ist. Beim BIOS-Start hat er ne Fehlermeldung angezeigt CPU- Patch0003 usw. Dann habe ich versucht einen neuen Treiber im abgesicherten Modus zu installieren. Da bin ich einmal noch reingekommen und dann war Feierabend. Sobald er den Windowsladebildschirm einzeigt, geht er auf den No-Signal-Modus. Ich denke die Grafikkarte ist defekt. 

Ich habe heute bei meinem Kumpel seine alte ATI Radeon 9800 wieder eingebaut und der Rechner läuft wieder ganz normal. Klar, es könnte trotzdem das Netzteil sein, da die 1950 sicher viel mehr Strom abzieht wie die 9800, aber da Direct X unter der 1950 kein Direct 3D aufgelistet hatte, und die Karte eigentlich nur noch im VGA-Modus lief, geh ich ziemlich sicher davon aus, dass die Karte defekt ist. 

VG
DJ Trancelight


----------



## fluessig (4. Februar 2009)

Aus eigener Erfahrung: Die X1950 Pro zieht wirklich viel Strom und verzeiht eine falsche Verkabelung nicht. Ich hab die Karte mit einem 400W be quiet! Netzteil zum laufen bekommen. Allerdings hab ich das jetzt nicht gleich im ersten Posting geschrieben, weil es bei mir von Anfang an zu keinem Bild kam, wenn die Kabel falsch angeschlossen waren. 

Entscheidend war, dass der Strom tatsächlich von 2 seperaten Stromkabeln aus dem Netzgerät kam. Das kann je nach Netzgerät und größe des Gehäuses zu Verkabelungsproblemen führen, wenn nicht genug Verlängerungskabel vorhanden sind. Es sollte auch nicht viel mehr als die Grafikkarte an den beiden Strängen hängen - bei mir lief immerhin noch eine Festplatte mit, das hat noch geklappt.

Ich denke man kann die Karte auch mit einem schwächeren Netzteil laufen lassen, aber die Verkabelung muss stimmen.

Vielleicht probiert ihr es ja nochmal, wenn die Karte mal läuft ist der Unterschied deutlich spürbar zur 9800.


----------



## DJTrancelight (4. Februar 2009)

Hi fluessig,


vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Verkabelung. Dass es so extrem ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Er hat ein 550 Watt Netzteil. Das heißt nicht viel, da ein P4 Prescott mit 3.4 GHz sich sicher reichlich am Netzteil bedient.

Also wir bringen die Karte am Sa. zu K&M, da er noch 1 Jahr Gerantie hat. Und falls diese nicht defekt ist, dann wird es wohl das Netzteil sein. Ich mein, nach 4 Jahren kann das schon mal passieren. Aber deinen Tipp probier ich auf jeden Fall noch aus.

Ganz klar, diese Karte ist viel schneller als die 9800er.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

